# Honda 1332 High Altitude + Jet or not---all confused



## Branden967 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello,
I just purchased a new 1332 (HSS1332AATD) and I've been drinking from the fire hose on all things jetting related. Im at altitude approximately 6300 feet and I understand the #110 jet sounds like its the best route to go at sea level. In speaking with the local Honda tech up here he said it was easier to just install a new high altitude carburetor instead of the jet. He said that takes 10 minutes and runs about $50 in parts. Is that BS? Is there such a thing, I didn't get into it with him because I was just planning on installing the jet myself. Or do I go a smaller jet because Im higher in elevation? Now I'm spinning...any help or advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Branden967 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased a new 1332 (HSS1332AATD) and I've been drinking from the fire hose on all things jetting related. Im at altitude approximately 6300 feet and I understand the #110 jet sounds like its the best route to go at sea level. In speaking with the local Honda tech up here he said it was easier to just install a new high altitude carburetor instead of the jet. He said that takes 10 minutes and runs about $50 in parts. Is that BS? Is there such a thing, I didn't get into it with him because I was just planning on installing the jet myself. Or do I go a smaller jet because Im higher in elevation? Now I'm spinning...any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, the "new carb" approach sounds like BS to me. Changing the jet only takes about 10 minutes. Here's the How To" video:





But based on your altitude, sounds like the stock jet is fine... The high altitude jet would make you too lean, like the #102 is at sea level. If the #102 turns out to be a bit lean, go to a #105 after break-in.

Recommended Rejetting for GX390:

 Up to 500’ - #110
 500’ to 3000’ - #108
 3000’ to 6000’ - #105
 6000’+ - #102 stock


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@tabora knows his stuff when it comes to this.

that Honda tech is from another planet. never heard that one before. correct me if I am wrong. a "high altitude carb" would only have the correct jet in it? where he gets $50 in parts is beyond me.

maybe I need to learn sumting here?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Branden967 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased a new 1332 (HSS1332AATD) and I've been drinking from the fire hose on all things jetting related. Im at altitude approximately 6300 feet and I understand the #110 jet sounds like its the best route to go at sea level. In speaking with the local Honda tech up here he said it was easier to just install a new high altitude carburetor instead of the jet. He said that takes 10 minutes and runs about $50 in parts. Is that BS? Is there such a thing, I didn't get into it with him because I was just planning on installing the jet myself. Or do I go a smaller jet because Im higher in elevation? Now I'm spinning...any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


That sounds wackadoodle to me.

Have to finish changing the oil in my F250 now...was going to put in a new filter, but decided it is just easier to drop in a new engine instead.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> That sounds wackadoodle to me.
> 
> Have to finish changing the oil in my F250 now...was going to put in a new filter, but decided it is just easier to drop in a new engine instead.


ya. i bought a new car once cause the ashtray was full......


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd say $50 in parts and labor total cost if it was an Authorized Honda Dealer. That would be the new O.E.M. jet and labor to install it.
You don't need to replace the jet that is in it now for your altitude.
There is no such thing as a "High Altitude Carburetor". They are only re-jetted and the pilot screw re-adjusted on the stock carburetor.
It sounds like the person who tried to sell you the carburetor must have a big college degree in "No Common Sense" or "Political Science". They sound like a "Professional Bullshitter" or a "Politician".
I sure hope they will at least learn how to tie their shoes some day, month, year, decade, without having to watch a video on their computer phone.
Changing the jet is a lot easier and quicker than changing the carburetor. It would only take about 5 minutes if you don't know what you're doing, maybe a minute or less if you know what your doing.


----------



## Branden967 (Nov 24, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> I'd say $50 in parts and labor total cost if it was an Authorized Honda Dealer. That would be the new O.E.M. jet and labor to install it.
> You don't need to replace the jet that is in it now for your altitude.
> There is no such thing as a "High Altitude Carburetor". They are only re-jetted and the pilot screw re-adjusted on the stock carburetor.
> It sounds like the person who tried to sell you the carburetor must have a big college degree in "No Common Sense" or "Political Science". They sound like a "Professional Bullshitter" or a "Politician".
> ...


Yea it sort of sounds like BS to me also. Ill run it on the 102 (stock) jet for now and see how it does. 

Thanks guys for the assist!


----------

